# Insulation ????



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I got a metal shed which when first built 7-8 years ago was for storage(lawnmower and such) A friend of mine was selling His hardware store and sold me a stack of 3/4" plywood for $5 a sheet so I put these up making walls, then slowly began building shelves and work benches attatched to them now this has become my shop. Now with a slight history I begin my ? 's 2 of the walls I can take down without to much trouble and put insulationbehind them the other 2 I am thinkin of drilling holes and fillin with blown in insulation or cans of great stuff , the ceiling will be either the blue sheets or the bubble silver lookin stuff which would be better and or can anyone think of a better idea? Thanks for any ideas


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

papawd said:


> I got a metal shed which when first built 7-8 years ago was for storage(lawnmower and such) A friend of mine was selling His hardware store and sold me a stack of 3/4" plywood for $5 a sheet so I put these up making walls, then slowly began building shelves and work benches attatched to them now this has become my shop. Now with a slight history I begin my ? 's 2 of the walls I can take down without to much trouble and put insulationbehind them the other 2 I am thinkin of drilling holes and fillin with blown in insulation or cans of great stuff , the ceiling will be either the blue sheets or the bubble silver lookin stuff which would be better and or can anyone think of a better idea? Thanks for any ideas


Hi Warren - sounds good to me except the part about _Great Stuff_. Might be OK if you use the low expansion variety (blue can) but the regular (red can) and high expansion (black can) may just pop your walls off.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Warren,

I'm far from an insulation expert but depending on the makeup of the "blown in" material, will there be a problem with it becoming waterlogged over time? 

I've never used blown-in nor have I heard of it being used in Alaska.. only fiberglass, foam board and spray-in foam.

Jim


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Ended up with 4 rolls of insulation and 10 of the fiber type sheets to get me started also bought a few cans of the Great stuff but was watching where I sprayed the stuff...Today was good got 12' of my 20' walls and all of the fromt wall done which is about all the walls I can do without completely tearing down eveything rest will most likely be blown in some kinda way and just hope it does not pack all down being there is about a 4" between plywood walls and metal outer bldg. It was not fun taking it apart and then putting back together after hangin ins. Sunday after church will start the ceiling climbing the ladder ought to be fun.....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Have you thought about just insulating the face of the wall and then recovering it? I know about 20+ years ago there was a period where old houses were being insulated by drilling holes at the top of walls and then filling the cavity with urea formaldehyde foam which later fell apart because of the off-gassing of the formaldehyde. I think they have safer alternatives to that now but you still need a contractor to do it which is why I suggested the 1st idea. As someone else suggested, you need to be a little careful which foams you use as some will generate enough PSI to blow the wall apart.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Only used one can of Great stuff, will be bringing the others back...I will also be bringin back one roll if insulation and picking up 3 more sheets of the foam board.. one side of the shed the beams are crooked run from 4' on one end to 52" on the other end so have to cut the sheets long ways to fit in my braces along the ceiling....reason for 3 is I have been doubling up to help that hot metal roof...One good thing about this is that I have also relocated the lights and will add a few to really brighten up the place.....


----------

